# The other salmon fly swap



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Ya i guess so what would you like me to tie? And don't say the Black Dog eather. LOL

OSD.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Oh all right, how 'bout a Jock Scott then?  JK. Whatever you want to tie. Any simple fly that you've cought salmon with would be great. Thanks.

The Line-up:

1.) Troutbum64- purple wooly bugger
2.) steeldrifter- TBD
3.) Lunker- BVD minnow
4.) flyrod4steelhead- double egg sperm fly
5.) scottie- ESL
6.) Burksee- spring wiggler
7.) OSD- TBD
8.)
9.)
10.)
11.)
12.)

Al


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

You can count me in too. I'll tie a green estaz nuke egg.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Man, I cant' keep up here. Thanks JWF.

The Line-up:

1.) Troutbum64- purple wooly bugger
2.) steeldrifter- TBD
3.) Lunker- BVD minnow
4.) flyrod4steelhead- double egg sperm fly
5.) scottie- ESL
6.) Burksee- spring wiggler
7.) OSD- green butt skunk
8.) JWF- green estaz nuke egg
9.)
10.)
11.)
12.)

Al


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

I will take over the Green butt skunk pattern.


OSD.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Done. They are on there way.


----------



## Scottie (Jul 31, 2003)

To whom do we mail the flies out too? Do you want a recipe with them? 

Scott


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

scottie,

Check your email. Feel free to post a recipe, photo, whatever you want, but not required here. Thanks.

Al


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Forgot to mention this before. For anyone new to fly swaps, PLEASE send your flies in some kind of container (altiods cases are pretty standard) with your name, address, and user handle on it. Also, either a pre-paid return envalope, or eough to cover the return shipping. Let me know when you're ready and I'll pm the mailing address to you as needed. Thanks fella's.

Al


----------



## Todder (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm in. Sign me up for Polar Shrimp, size 4.


----------



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Hey Al sorry it took me awhile to get back to you about what i'm gonna tie,i've been busy getting a car ready for the woodward cruise. Anyway i guess i'll tie that fly i used last year on the PM,i really dont know what to call it but if i had to catagorize it i would say it could be called a spey, i guess we'll just call it that. I should have time after this weekend to do some tying so i'll have them to ya next week.

STEELDRIFTER


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Done! Thanks Todder. 3 spots left guy's, and I'm cutin' it off at the end of the week, so get in while the gettin's good!!

1.) Troutbum64- purple wooly bugger
2.) steeldrifter- a spey fly
3.) Lunker- BVD minnow
4.) flyrod4steelhead- double egg sperm fly
5.) scottie- ESL
6.) Burksee- spring wiggler
7.) OSD- green butt skunk
8.) JWF- green estaz nuke egg
9.) Todder- polar shrimp
10.)
11.)
12.)

Al


----------



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

And you thought you were done!


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

I gotcha' 'drifter.

Al


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok this is what I consider a Greenbutt Skunk I know the butt is Chartruce but that seams like the normal color everyone is tying them now. (dose any one have a problem with that?) If so I can tie some in natural green or light green Just let me know before I finish tying them.












OSD.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Great idea! Too bad I just got into tying a week ago and dont have a clue as to the names and/or what materials are needed for each kind. Maybe next year if the swap goes on again  I have 10 or so tied but God only knows if they resemble anything real in nature!!


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Hay fella's. Nice to be back. Just got the power turned back on!! Great looking green butt's OSD. Got a box of great looking double egg sperm flies from f4s yesterday, and got the adress out to a couple others already. Keep 'em coming guys. Maybe we can finish this one early. 

In light of recent current events, I'm going to leave this open 'till the end of monday. I understand everyone is expected to have power restored by sunday, so that leaves 24 hours to jump in here. Hope to see a couple more tyers before we wrap it up. 

The Line-up:

1.) Troutbum64- purple wooly bugger
2.) steeldrifter- a spey fly
3.) Lunker- BVD minnow
4.) flyrod4steelhead- double egg sperm fly-----Recieved
5.) scottie- ESL
6.) Burksee- spring wiggler
7.) OSD- green butt skunk
8.) JWF- green estaz nuke egg
9.) Todder- polar shrimp
10.)
11.)
12.)

Al


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

OSD,

Nice lookin bug. No preference here


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

3 more tiers needed.


also PM. me your address SALMONATOR and I will send 12 Greenbutt skunks out to you.


OSD.


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

Hey I dropped my post in the public forum by accident cause I had about two or twelve to many tonight. IAnyway, Im in. I hope you find the orig. post lol. 

On to another.....................


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

What wonders a little cut and paste won't do for a guy.

Hey fellas I'll take the ten spot in this one. I will be tying a egg pattern that I call Nine Milly's Techno Milt Variation. If you want the description let me know, I'll type it up for you. I can be reached at [email protected] Hope this helps your swap man. Thanks for running one!


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks 'Milly. I hope you don't mind me calling you Milly. I'm glad you found it 'cause I'm in no shape to be driving this mouse to find anything posted in this maze myself tonight.  Thanks man. Two spots left.

The Line-up:

1.) Troutbum64- purple wooly bugger
2.) steeldrifter- a spey fly
3.) Lunker- BVD minnow
4.) flyrod4steelhead- double egg sperm fly-----Recieved
5.) scottie- ESL
6.) Burksee- spring wiggler
7.) OSD- green butt skunk
8.) JWF- green estaz nuke egg
9.) Todder- polar shrimp
10.) Nine Milly- Nine Milly's Techno Milt Variation
11.)
12.)

Al


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Just got a pm from flyingcrayfish. He sais he's in!! Thanks Adam, let us know what you'll be tying when you get a chance. That leaves only one spot to fill. Any one interested has got 'till tomorrow morning to jump on it. after that I'm gonna' close this thing and well go with 11 if it doesn't get filled.

The Line-up:

1.) Troutbum64- purple wooly bugger
2.) steeldrifter- a spey fly
3.) Lunker- BVD minnow
4.) flyrod4steelhead- double egg sperm fly-----Recieved
5.) scottie- ESL
6.) Burksee- spring wiggler
7.) OSD- green butt skunk
8.) JWF- green estaz nuke egg
9.) Todder- polar shrimp
10.) Nine Milly- Nine Milly's Techno Milt Variation
11.) flyingcrayfish- TBD
12.)

Al


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Swap's closed guy's. Tie up 11 flies and let me know when you need the address. I need to have them in my mail box by Sept. 6, And they will be leaving my hands Sept. 8. With any luck, maybe we can get things wrapped up even erlier if I have all the flies before then. Thank's a bunch to all of you guys who chose to participate. Happy tying. 

Al


----------



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Hey Al i'll be tying mine up this weekend so PM me you're address and i'll get them in the mail on monday. Do i just put my address in with the fly's?

STEELDRIFTER


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Check your pm box 'drifter. For any body else wondering the same thing, please enclose your flies in a container of some sort (such as an Altoids case), with your name, address, and user handle written somewhere on it. Also, please do not forgett to enclose either a self-addressed, prepaid envalope of some sort, or a buck or two for the return trip of your new flies. Thanks guys.

Al


----------



## Todder (Dec 3, 2002)

Al - the flies are in the mail today.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Just pulled two packages out of the mail box. What do you know? Polar Shrimp fom Todder, and Green butt Skunks from OSD. Well what can I say.....They're perfect. Great work guys. Can't wait to get an eye full of the rest of 'em. Keep 'em coming fella's. 

The Line-up:

1.) Troutbum64- purple wooly bugger
2.) steeldrifter- a spey fly
3.) Lunker- BVD minnow
4.) flyrod4steelhead- double egg sperm fly-----*Received* 
5.) scottie- ESL
6.) Burksee- spring wiggler
7.) OSD- green butt skunk-------*Received* 
8.) JWF- green estaz nuke egg
9.) Todder- polar shrimp-------*Received* 
10.) Nine Milly- Nine Milly's Techno Milt Variation
11.) flyingcrayfish- TBD
12.)

Al


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Got another package today. Great looking bunch of ESL's from scottie. Verry well tied. All black with some variation in egg colors. I've had great luck in the bast with these flies. Thanks Scott.

The Line-up:

1.) Troutbum64- purple wooly bugger
2.) steeldrifter- a spey fly
3.) Lunker- BVD minnow
4.) flyrod4steelhead- double egg sperm fly-----*Received * 
5.) scottie- ESL-------*Received * 
6.) Burksee- spring wiggler
7.) OSD- green butt skunk-------*Received * 
8.) JWF- green estaz nuke egg
9.) Todder- polar shrimp-------*Received * 
10.) Nine Milly- Nine Milly's Techno Milt Variation
11.) flyingcrayfish- TBD
12.)

Al


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

Black Scud


----------



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

OK al, just got done with the spey's ...they'll be in the mail tommorow. I'm sure i'm not as good as some of the guy's at tying yet but the pattern i tied i did pretty well with on the PM last year 

STEELDRIFTER


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Salmonator,

I have mine ready to go, please PM your address to send them to.

I tied my own version (revision?) of the "Spring's Wiggler", it a great pattern to experiment with and I've found several ways to "modify" this wiggler. I haven't had time to tie up any new ones so I'm sending in what I have. They're in 3 colors (4 each) black body w/colored back/stripe, Black w/red, Black w/purple and Black w/chartruce. All three produced well earlier this year for me. Got great reviews from others on the river as well. Let Al know if you have a color preferance or not. Sorry I cant post post any pictures. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## flyty (Sep 1, 2003)

Add one more to your list. I'll send crystal eggs.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Welcome to the site flytye. I'm sorry, but we closed this swap out last weekend in order to allow time for everyone to have time to tye the correct amount of flies and have everything to me by this coming Saturday. Hope to see your name in future swaps. Got a week left guys. Anyone else need my address?

The Line-up:

1.) Troutbum64- purple wooly bugger
2.) steeldrifter- a spey fly
3.) Lunker- BVD minnow
4.) flyrod4steelhead- double egg sperm fly-----Received 
5.) scottie- ESL-------Received 
6.) Burksee- spring wiggler
7.) OSD- green butt skunk-------Received 
8.) JWF- green estaz nuke egg
9.) Todder- polar shrimp-------Received 
10.) Nine Milly- Nine Milly's Techno Milt Variation
11.) flyingcrayfish- black scud
12.) -------------------------------

Al


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Yeah I need the address mang!


----------



## flyty (Sep 1, 2003)

TOO BAD, THEY'RE ALL TIED AND READY TO SHIP. WELL NEXT TIME! HAD I HAD AN ADDRESS YOU COULD HAVE HAD THEM TOMOROW. 
THIS IS MY FIRST CONNECTION WITH THE SITE. MAYBE THE NEXT TIME THE TIME LIMIT WILL BE MENTIONED.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Just got home today and checked the mail hoping to see three or four packages in there, but only found one. Steeldrifters fly's are in. Nice big purple and pink spey-type flies just as promised. Thanks Steve! Look great. Can't remember all the guy's I've sent my address to, so I'll pm everybody I've not received flies from tonight. I need 'em by the weekend guy's. I'll be on the PM, but I'll be back Monday morning to sort them out and run them to the post office, so please don't be late. Can't wait to check them all out. Thanks fella's.

The Line-up:

1.) Troutbum64- purple wooly bugger
2.) steeldrifter- a spey fly------*Received * 
3.) Lunker- BVD minnow
4.) flyrod4steelhead- double egg sperm fly-----*Received * 
5.) scottie- ESL------- *Received * 
6.) Burksee- spring wiggler
7.) OSD- green butt skunk-------*Received * 
8.) JWF- green estaz nuke egg
9.) Todder- polar shrimp-------*Received * 
10.) Nine Milly- Nine Milly's Techno Milt Variation
11.) flyingcrayfish- black scud
12.) -------------------------------

Al


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

Al,

I was out-of-town, just got your PM and mine will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Man there must be alot of fish in the PM...where you at Slamonator?


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Lunker, 

There seemed to be a good number of fish for this time of year at the stretch I fished. There were a ton a several days before from what I heard, but after hearing reports from the flies only water further up river, it sounded like most of them had migrated up as they reported way more fish than we saw. We got a couple nice fish though, I'll drop a report tomorrow with a couple pics in the NW Rivers forum.

Fellow swap participants,
Sorry for the lack of update. I'm going home tomorrow to grab all the flies and get things wrapped up. I know I'd promised to get them out Monday, but got wrapped up with a few family obligations here at my mom's house. Sorry I haven't posted any updates, but I have't been home to check the mail in a week. I'll post the finall tally and get these guys shipped out tomorow. Thanks for the patience.

Al


----------

